# New to bottles...inheriteded my father's huge collection...need help



## kaffasue (May 22, 2016)

I have a bottle that has stumped me and I think it's probably common but I can't find online. 

Can someone tell me what company this is? 

Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 22, 2016)

I've never seen one before.  "S & Co", that doesn't exactly give much to go off of in terms of researching.  Any idea on whereabouts in the world it's from?  That might narrow it down a bit.  There were an awful lot of companies with names beginning with S throughout history.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 23, 2016)

Have no idea, but from the shape I would think some kind of druggist, pharmacy, or chemical company. maybe even face cream or hair product, anybodys guess......Andy


----------



## kaffasue (May 23, 2016)

*Bottle Help*



CanadianBottles said:


> I've never seen one before.  "S & Co", that doesn't exactly give much to go off of in terms of researching.  Any idea on whereabouts in the world it's from?  That might narrow it down a bit.  There were an awful lot of companies with names beginning with S throughout history.




It was most likely dug on the east coast.  That's where my parents did most of their digging.  Lots of bottles from Maine,  New York, Boston....


----------



## botlguy (May 23, 2016)

It's a new one to me also, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 24, 2016)

kaffasue said:


> It was most likely dug on the east coast.  That's where my parents did most of their digging.  Lots of bottles from Maine,  New York, Boston....



Hmm that doesn't narrow it down much either.  Looks like this one may remain a mystery for a while.  That part of the world has thousands upon thousands of different bottles, so they often aren't as well documented as bottles from places that have fewer ones out there.


----------



## jarhead67 (May 29, 2016)

Nice looking bottle and color. Anything on the back or bottom that would indicate a glass maker? The top looks different from anything I've seen, maybe it's the angle.


----------

